# 泣くわ and 見せやしねえ



## zebedeee

I'm trying to make out some dialogue in a manga.  In particular the second part of this sentence:

運転は、おぼえねえわ、やりゃあ、泣くれで、笑った顔のいつも、俺に見せやひねえ

They seem to be speaking some Kansei dialect? I get the overall meaning, but I'm curious as to the specific meaning of 泣くれ and やひねえ.


----------



## cheshire

> 運転は、おぼえねえわ、やりゃあ、泣くれで、笑った顔のいつも、俺に見せやひねえ


No wonder you didn't understand this sentence because it's tipsy speek （酔っ払いのしゃべり方)　as well as a dialect (presumably Tokyo Shitamachi Dialect). Look at the following sentence for an ordinary sentence.

運転は、覚えないわ[し]、（運転を）すれば泣くで、笑った顔をいつも俺に見せやしない。

1. 運転をやる is less acceptable (though acceptable) than 運転をする.

2. わ is a dialect of し　(連用形）.

3. The 「ひ」 in 「ひねえ」 is one typical trace of Tokyo dialect. They and some Kyushuites have difficulty pronouncing ひ and し, thus they tend to pronounce them in the same way.


----------



## zebedeee

Ack, I'm sorry! I made a typo!! 

It should have been:
見せやしねえ
I didn't notice. 

So they're kinda slurring the words, huh?

I'm still wondering about やしない. I know it's negative but I haven't come across it before.


----------



## Flaminius

Moderator Note

All threads need context and background.

Japanese words and phrases can have many different meanings. Understanding them depends on where, when and how they are used. When you post a question, please include as much background information and context as you can.​    A question with no context may get an answer. If the question is straightforward, it may not be a wrong answer. 
But the more context you provide, the better the answers will be.

*zebedeee*, do you have more information about the character who says the sentence (where he is from, if he is intoxicated etc.)?


----------



## zebedeee

Sorry for the lack of context. I'll be more careful in future.

I don't know the location. I don't think they're drunk but they are very emotional. 

It's part of a conversation where they're going through the reasons for their break up. She always seemed to him to be forcing herself when they were together and he did see her laughing it up one time with some male friends. He mentions this. And he was teaching her to drive. That's how they got together.

Does any of that help?


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, I understand the background of your question sentence.  But still, it is a pity that there is no knowing where the guy is from.  

The whole sentence is uttered in an unknown dialect.  This could be from almost anywhere from Kyūshū to Tōhoku but this is not Kansai dialect.  I am sorry if my comments are long-winding but please understand that we are working on a very limited sample of this dialect.

First, 泣くれ or actually 泣くれで for which it is a part.  The closest counterpart in Standard Japanese is なきくれて.  Here, again I assume that 泣くれで is read _nakikurede_ or _nakkurede_ but I may be wrong.  Suffix _-te_ makes the phrase a reason or a cause for the statement that immediately follows it.  Here, やりゃあ、泣くれで is the reason for her never showing a smile to him.

やりゃあ poses more problems.  There is no doubt that it is やれば in Standard Japanese but we cannot identify whether it is "if I do" or "if she does," nor can we determine what is done here.  Give that fact that he teaches her driving, I assume that "doing" means lecturing and cautioning on driving technique.  He gives many cautions to her about the way she drives, oftentimes harsh words are uttered.  This makes her cry non-stop.  Therefore, she hardly looks happy with him.

笑った顔の (...) 見せやしねえ
This means, "She wouldn't show a smiling face" which would be 笑った顔を見せやしねえ in the standard variety.  In Standard Japanese, ねえ instead of ない belongs to a male register and has a more rough and gruff effect.  や emphasizes on the target of negation "to show."  見せやしない/ねえ is imbued with stronger feelings than simple 見せない/ねえ.  In fact, “Verb + しない/ねえ” is a set phrase to express disgruntled emotion for something not happening.


----------



## cheshire

> 運転は、おぼえねえわ、やりゃあ、泣くれで、笑った顔のいつも、俺に見せやひねえ


方言とか関東弁とか詳しくないですが、ぱっと見た感じでは東京あたりの人が言っても不思議ではないと思いました。かといってほかの地方ではこんな言い方はしない、とも言えません。

基本的に私は、「ねえ」「りゃあ」で東京弁、しかも下町方言かな、と思ったんですが、これは違いますか？

「見せやしねえ」の「...しはしない」とか、「ありはしない」をあっちの人は多用すると思っていました。「渡る世間に鬼はなし」というテレビ番組がありますが、泉ぴん子など出演者が「ありゃしない」を多用するのを覚えています。

「ありゃしねえ」「しやしねえ」
​また、どうも zebedeee さんがこちらに書き写すときにいくつかの文字をミスしたと思います。「泣くれ」ではなく「泣くわ」。「いつも」ではなく「ひとつも」。「ひねえ」ではなく「しねえ」。

これでいかがでしょうか？


----------



## zebedeee

Cheshire you are exactly right.
「泣くれ」ではなく「泣くわ」。「いつも」ではなく「ひとつも」。「ひねえ」ではなく「しねえ」.

I'm sorry to have led you up the garden path with my mistranscription. If nothing else this have been a lesson in paying attention!


----------



## Flaminius

So, the sentence is in "rough and gruff" register from Kantō Area.  My conjectures _supra_ #6 can all go to the dustbin.

A final comment on わ in おぼえねえわ and 泣くわ.  It is an enumeration of reasons laden with emotion.  Here is the entry from a Japanese Online dictionary:


> 〔文末に用いられた係助詞「は」からの転。中世末期以降の語〕活用語の終止形に接続する。
> (...)
> *(3)*感動の意を表しながら並べあげる場合に用いる。
> 「腹はへる―、足は棒になる―で、もうさんざんな遠足だった」「ひき出しをあけたら、ある―、ある―、札束がぎっしりだ」


----------

